# My name is Debra ... hello everyone!



## Debra K

Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

welcome aboard.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Welcome Debra.

I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.



Welcome, Debra

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.




  You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.


----------



## Camp

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


I disagree, but welcome.


----------



## Iceweasel

Welcome aboard! Lots of political and government talk here so you came to the right place.


----------



## Debra K

9/11 inside job said:


> welcome aboard.



Thank you!


----------



## Ringel05

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


Stuff it!!!

Oh yeah, I forgot, this is an intro thread.......  

Nice to meet ya, hope you enjoy your time here put on your favorite straight jacket and join right in........


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.



Welcome to the boards.

You already been warned about the trolls, watch where you step, hip waders are advisable ................

Also be aware of the low life running interference ............

May your conversations be enlightening,

May the knowledge you share change others opinions,

And may you be victorious in most of your battles .....................


----------



## Debra K

Derideo_Te said:


> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.



I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

  What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Debra K said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
Click to expand...


You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.



And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.


----------



## Debra K

CrusaderFrank said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra
> 
> Don't feed the trolls.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the advice, CrusaderFrank.  If I run across one of those creatures, I will do my best to ignore.


----------



## Idadunno

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


Hi Debra!


----------



## Debra K

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
Click to expand...


Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?


----------



## Debra K

Camp said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, but welcome.
Click to expand...


And I welcome disagreement!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Debra K said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
Click to expand...


  I guess in a sense some of us retired folks practically live here so thats not to much of a stretch... so no.


----------



## Debra K

Iceweasel said:


> Welcome aboard! Lots of political and government talk here so you came to the right place.



Thank you for the welcome, Iceweasel.


----------



## Debra K

Idadunno said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Debra!
Click to expand...

 
Hi Idadunno.  Clever name.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Debra K said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
Click to expand...



No, but it would sure put a new perspective on how I view you sanity .....................


----------



## Debra K

Ringel05 said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot, this is an intro thread.......
> 
> Nice to meet ya, hope you enjoy your time here put on your favorite straight jacket and join right in........
Click to expand...


I dug through my closet and found my pink one and my blue one, but I couldn't find my favorite . . . wait, it was hanging on the back of my chair . . . never mind.  Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Indofred

Debra K said:


> I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.



Hi, and welcome.
You'll find plenty of the second, but this is most American, so most people are rude.
I, as an English gentleman (and an extremist Muslim living in Indonesia, but wishing to spend my life as an ISIS fighter in Syria), am exceptionally polite.

Death to Israel.
Fred.

I'm also a Tory, the great Lady Thatcher holding a place in my heart.
A right wing extremist Muslims tends to confuse a lot of people who assume I'm supposed to be a lefty.

(I'm not really an extremist, but it confuses the merry poo out of the Zionist lot)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dont believe everything Indo tells you....he truly is a terrorist.


----------



## Debra K

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it would sure put a new perspective on how I view you sanity .....................
Click to expand...



Well ... then it's a good thing I didn't tell you that ...


----------



## Derideo_Te

Debra K said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it would sure put a new perspective on how I view you sanity .....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... then it's a good thing I didn't tell you that ...
Click to expand...


You can safely ignore the sanity inspector module. His bit bucket overflowed and it shorted out his circuits a while back.

Now he just goes around muttering "does not compute" to himself. 

The rest of us bots just feed him unconcatenated strings to keep him busy.


----------



## Toro

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.



You won't be here for very long.


----------



## Debra K

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> You already been warned about the trolls, watch where you step, hip waders are advisable ................
> 
> Also be aware of the low life running interference ............
> 
> May your conversations be enlightening,
> 
> May the knowledge you share change others opinions,
> 
> And may you be victorious in most of your battles .....................
Click to expand...



Thank you!  Your words are so sweet and encouraging and perhaps curious when coming from someone who chose the user name "DrDoomNGloom".


----------



## Vigilante

If you love disagreement, this is the place, Respectful.... hardly ever, that's what politics is all about here.

Welcome young lady, I see you seem to be partial to felines. I rescue them, but do have a soft spot for the very young ones. You might enjoy...

Kitty rescue stories.... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Pogo

Wuzzup wuzzup!  Welcome to de Fray.

Nice cat.  Here's mine.

By the way every poster here is a liar.  Except me.

Actually that's a lie...


----------



## MikeK

Indofred said:


> [...]
> I, as an English gentleman (and an extremist Muslim living in Indonesia, but wishing to spend my life as an ISIS fighter in Syria), am exceptionally polite.
> 
> [...]


Your presumptive wish to depose Bashir al Assad is understandable, and ISIS is presently the most potentially effective means of going about that, but is that objective really worth becoming involved with a reprehensible organization like ISIS?


----------



## Debra K

Toro said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be here for very long.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the welcome.  Does "Toro" mean "bull"?  "Debra" means "bee".


----------



## Papageorgio

Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## MikeK

Pogo said:


> View attachment 44299 Wuzzup wuzzup!  Welcome to de Fray.
> 
> Nice cat.  Here's mine.


Good picture.  Beautiful _tuxedo_ cat.  I had one and they are really nice cats.  Very smart and very affectionate.


----------



## Toro

Debra K said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be here for very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  Does "Toro" mean "bull"?  "Debra" means "bee".
Click to expand...


That's nice.

Welcome.

Keep yoar expectations low.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be here for very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  Does "Toro" mean "bull"?  "Debra" means "bee".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Keep yoar expectations low.
Click to expand...


Expeshully on speling.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44299 Wuzzup wuzzup!  Welcome to de Fray.
> 
> Nice cat.  Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Good picture.  Beautiful _tuxedo_ cat.  I had one and they are really nice cats.  Very smart and very affectionate.
Click to expand...


Damn talkative too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Debra K said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, but welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I welcome disagreement!
Click to expand...


You'll love it here! Our Progressives are the most disagreeable people on the planet, but we love then anyway, well most of them, hmmm, maybe a handful, well, I'm sure there's one that's loveable


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be here for very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  Does "Toro" mean "bull"?  "Debra" means "bee".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Keep yoar expectations low.
Click to expand...


 Imma engish mayjor and will never phear you


----------



## Toro

Frank <3s rdean?


----------



## Ringel05

Debra K said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot, this is an intro thread.......
> 
> Nice to meet ya, hope you enjoy your time here put on your favorite straight jacket and join right in........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dug through my closet and found my pink one and my blue one, but I couldn't find my favorite . . . wait, it was hanging on the back of my chair . . . never mind.  Nice to meet you too.
Click to expand...

Honestly, all joking aside, you will find good discussions from time to time, like gems hidden in the sewer.........  Rhino skin is a plus and at least wearing finger cots to prevent against BTDs (Board Transmitted Diseases) will go a long way......  Hip waders that come up to your neck will be helpful on occasion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Frank <3s rdean?



He only evolved from monkeys like 2 weeks ago so I can forgive his one note samba posts


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be here for very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  Does "Toro" mean "bull"?  "Debra" means "bee".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Keep yoar expectations low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imma engish mayjor and will never phear you
Click to expand...


Toro's a Canadian.  He can't help it.
We massacre third world countries; they massacre the English language.
Et même le français aussi.


----------



## Debra K

Derideo_Te said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.


----------



## Ringel05

Debra K said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
Click to expand...

And while your in the neighborhood stop by the Coffee Shop also.


----------



## Ernie S.

Debra K said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard! And remember: Today is likely the last time everyone will be kind to you.


----------



## Debra K

Pogo said:


> View attachment 44299 Wuzzup wuzzup!  Welcome to de Fray.
> 
> Nice cat.  Here's mine.
> 
> By the way every poster here is a liar.  Except me.
> 
> Actually that's a lie...




Your cat is delightful!  Mine is the tabby kitten that I adopted in 1995.  She passed away in December 2011 and I still miss her terribly.  She used to sit with me all the time at my desk when I worked on my projects and for a small cat, she had a huge personality.  I have two other lovely girls, a long-haired gray tabby (11 years old) and a calico (4 years old).


----------



## Ernie S.

Debra K said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
Click to expand...

You may prefer The Coffee Shop.

No decaf there.


----------



## Debra K

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess in a sense some of us retired folks practically live here so thats not to much of a stretch... so no.
Click to expand...


That's funny.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Debra K said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> You already been warned about the trolls, watch where you step, hip waders are advisable ................
> 
> Also be aware of the low life running interference ............
> 
> May your conversations be enlightening,
> 
> May the knowledge you share change others opinions,
> 
> And may you be victorious in most of your battles .....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Your words are so sweet and encouraging and perhaps curious when coming from someone who chose the user name "DrDoomNGloom".
Click to expand...



The screen name / nick name came from a fire department I spent over 10 yrs in .............

I was one who fore told of the housing collapse and the steady decline of our society .................

While I could see what was going on and would try to warn others, they saw me as one who was trying to push doom and gloom.

In my exit conversation with my Chief he inked the blanks in along with remarking most had realized I was money and had had an uncanny gift to fore see what the state of the world is currently.

I myself have an unquenchable lust for life and happiness, not only for myself but for others as well.

I have an extremely sharp literary sword, I have taken the life out of more than one opponent on this forum, so some see me as doom and gloom when I show up to play..................

There are a couple of choices for you to choose from, let your eyes and your conscious guide you.

Later when you have made your determination you can let me know what you have decided.


----------



## Debra K

Ernie S. said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may prefer The Coffee Shop.
> 
> No decaf there.
Click to expand...


I don't like decaf, so that doesn't pose a problem for me.


----------



## Ernie S.

Drinking decaf is like showering wearing a slicker.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Debra K said:


> Your cat is delightful!  Mine is the tabby kitten that I adopted in 1995.  She passed away in December 2011 and I still miss her terribly.  She used to sit with me all the time at my desk when I worked on my projects and for a small cat, she had a huge personality.  I have two other lovely girls, a long-haired gray tabby (11 years old) and a calico (4 years old).




We have 2 ASH albinos, both females, one with yellow eyes and the other with bi-color(blue and yellow)
A small ASH female with tabby / calico markings and a huge male Tabby / ASH  with mostly tabby markings.

The yellow eyed female is the mother of the other 3.


----------



## Debra K

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> You already been warned about the trolls, watch where you step, hip waders are advisable ................
> 
> Also be aware of the low life running interference ............
> 
> May your conversations be enlightening,
> 
> May the knowledge you share change others opinions,
> 
> And may you be victorious in most of your battles .....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Your words are so sweet and encouraging and perhaps curious when coming from someone who chose the user name "DrDoomNGloom".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The screen name / nick name came from a fire department I spent over 10 yrs in .............
> 
> I was one who fore told of the housing collapse and the steady decline of our society .................
> 
> While I could see what was going on and would try to warn others, they saw me as one who was trying to push doom and gloom.
> 
> In my exit conversation with my Chief he inked the blanks in along with remarking most had realized I was money and had had an uncanny gift to fore see what the state of the world is currently.
> 
> I myself have an unquenchable lust for life and happiness, not only for myself but for others as well.
> 
> I have an extremely sharp literary sword, I have taken the life out of more than one opponent on this forum, so some see me as doom and gloom when I show up to play..................
> 
> There are a couple of choices for you to choose from, let your eyes and your conscious guide you.
> 
> Later when you have made your determination you can let me know what you have decided.
Click to expand...


The bubble that burst ... too big to fail ... government bailout ... all so disgusting and preventable.  If it hadn't been repealed, would the Glass-Steagall Act have prevented the crisis? many, many interesting topics in that arena.  I also have huge zest for life.  When my 2-year-old great-nephew grabs a book that I have already read to him dozens of times and he runs to me to read it again, and his face is all lit up with a smile that stretches from ear to ear, my heart just bursts with love and joy.  I'll have to read some of your posts to get a clearer picture of your sword and how you wield it.  Unlike my great-nephew who runs toward me, I might be running away from you.  We'll see ...


----------



## Moonglow

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


Please,,,welcome...


----------



## Debra K

Ernie S. said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome aboard! And remember: Today is likely the last time everyone will be kind to you.
Click to expand...


Thank you Ernie.  At this moment, my hubby is on his way to the grocery store and maple nut ice cream is at the top of his list.  I am thankful for his kindness, and I'll always have that ... even though it might not be true here.  I will remain hopeful.


----------



## Ernie S.

45% of the people will generally treat you kindly, another 45% will always disagree and the rest hate everyone.


----------



## Gracie

Debra K said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra.
> 
> I hope you remembered to wear your thickest skin. If not you can buy some of the skin thickener creams at the USMB kiosk next to the down escalator in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may prefer The Coffee Shop.
> 
> No decaf there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like decaf, so that doesn't pose a problem for me.
Click to expand...

I don't drink decaf either.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may prefer The Coffee Shop.
> 
> No decaf there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like decaf, so that doesn't pose a problem for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't drink decaf either.
Click to expand...

You smoke it?


----------



## Gracie

Nah. Too hard to roll.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> Nah. Too hard to roll.


Left you a couple messages in the coffee shop.


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy. 

I saw your messages. *drooling*

But I'd rather have the pug.


----------



## Mertex

Well, it looks like you have already had a grand welcoming........I think you'll do fine....you sound like someone with experience with computer political pukes....there are always those who can't help jumping into politics even in the intro threads......and then they claim the others are the obsessed ones......

You'll find this Forum has its quota of crazies, smarties, nicies and uglies.....like most forums.

If you like cats....be sure and visit our Cat Lovers Thread  lots of cute pictures, stories and cartoons.


----------



## BULLDOG

Welcome, and I hope you enjoy the madness. I'm sure you will soon learn all the shorthand, but if someone starts talking about their literary sword, it means they are really sitting in their mothers basement in their underwear, and you don't want to know the other web sites they are looking at while they respond to your post.


----------



## danielpalos

Hi Debbie, are you from the Dallas area?


----------



## Debra K

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
Click to expand...



I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
Click to expand...

Well, that's safe enough.


----------



## Debra K

BULLDOG said:


> Welcome, and I hope you enjoy the madness. I'm sure you will soon learn all the shorthand, but if someone starts talking about their literary sword, it means they are really sitting in their mothers basement in their underwear, and you don't want to know the other web sites they are looking at while they respond to your post.



Thank you BULLDOG.  I recently discouraged my own son (age 32) from moving into the basement.  I want to be a grandmother someday, and I didn't think my son would have much success finding a wife and starting a family if he was living in my basement.  From what you posted, BULLDOG, it appears my concerns were justified.


----------



## Debra K

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's safe enough.
Click to expand...


I like Bernie Sanders, and I consider him to be in the center ...


----------



## Debra K

danielpalos said:


> Hi Debbie, are you from the Dallas area?



ROFL

I've heard of the movie you're referring to, but have never seen it.


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's safe enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Bernie Sanders, and I consider him to be in the center ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
Click to expand...


Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?


----------



## Debra K

Indofred said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome.
> You'll find plenty of the second, but this is most American, so most people are rude.
> I, as an English gentleman (and an extremist Muslim living in Indonesia, but wishing to spend my life as an ISIS fighter in Syria), am exceptionally polite.
> 
> Death to Israel.
> Fred.
> 
> I'm also a Tory, the great Lady Thatcher holding a place in my heart.
> A right wing extremist Muslims tends to confuse a lot of people who assume I'm supposed to be a lefty.
> 
> (I'm not really an extremist, but it confuses the merry poo out of the Zionist lot)
Click to expand...


Hello Indofred.  I find English history very fascinating.  My great-great grandfather was from England.


----------



## fbj

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.



you seem too sweet for this board.


----------



## Debra K

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont believe everything Indo tells you....he truly is a terrorist.



I'll keep a safe, but cordial distance ...


----------



## Hossfly

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?
Click to expand...

I'm nice to everybody, Tex. Until they try to steal my bike.


----------



## Debra K

Derideo_Te said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound sane...you'll never fit in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello.  What if I told you that I'm entertaining the possibility that we all live in a computer program?  Would I fit in then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it would sure put a new perspective on how I view you sanity .....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... then it's a good thing I didn't tell you that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can safely ignore the sanity inspector module. His bit bucket overflowed and it shorted out his circuits a while back.
> 
> Now he just goes around muttering "does not compute" to himself.
> 
> The rest of us bots just feed him unconcatenated strings to keep him busy.
Click to expand...


Very well.  I hope his circuit repairs will be placed on the schedule and promptly completed.


----------



## Debra K

Vigilante said:


> If you love disagreement, this is the place, Respectful.... hardly ever, that's what politics is all about here.
> 
> Welcome young lady, I see you seem to be partial to felines. I rescue them, but do have a soft spot for the very young ones. You might enjoy...
> 
> Kitty rescue stories.... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum




I will definitely check out discussion thread.  I couldn't imagine having a home without cats.  I have 2 brothers and 2 sisters and all of us have soft hearts when it comes to our feline friends in need.


----------



## Debra K

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's safe enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Bernie Sanders, and I consider him to be in the center ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It appears that you might not agree?  

Perhaps so many people have been right or far right so long that people in the center have been given a bad rep.  Perhaps that should be a topic of discussion ...


----------



## Debra K

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nice to everybody, Tex. Until they try to steal my bike.
Click to expand...


I can totally relate to that sentiment.  My little nephew is nice too.  Then one day his big brother tried to steal the stray mini marshmallow he found on the playroom floor and "nice" flew out the window.


----------



## Mertex

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nice to everybody, Tex. Until they try to steal my bike.
Click to expand...


Unless your bike is a Harley, nobody's going to steal it.......


----------



## Debra K

fbj said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem too sweet for this board.
Click to expand...


don't let appearances fool you ... once I start swinging my_ literary sword_ ... oops, I think I borrowed that descriptive phrase from the nice fellow who allegedly lives in his mother's basement ...


----------



## Debra K

Papageorgio said:


> Welcome to the Jungle!



Thank you, Papageorgio.  So far it doesn't look too scary.


----------



## Debra K

Ringel05 said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot, this is an intro thread.......
> 
> Nice to meet ya, hope you enjoy your time here put on your favorite straight jacket and join right in........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dug through my closet and found my pink one and my blue one, but I couldn't find my favorite . . . wait, it was hanging on the back of my chair . . . never mind.  Nice to meet you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, all joking aside, you will find good discussions from time to time, like gems hidden in the sewer.........  Rhino skin is a plus and at least wearing finger cots to prevent against BTDs (Board Transmitted Diseases) will go a long way......  Hip waders that come up to your neck will be helpful on occasion.
Click to expand...


An imperiled treasure hunt ... sounds intriguing ... rhino skin, check; finger protectors, check; hip to neck waders, check ... I'm ready to go exploring.


----------



## Debra K

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat is delightful!  Mine is the tabby kitten that I adopted in 1995.  She passed away in December 2011 and I still miss her terribly.  She used to sit with me all the time at my desk when I worked on my projects and for a small cat, she had a huge personality.  I have two other lovely girls, a long-haired gray tabby (11 years old) and a calico (4 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 ASH albinos, both females, one with yellow eyes and the other with bi-color(blue and yellow)
> A small ASH female with tabby / calico markings and a huge male Tabby / ASH  with mostly tabby markings.
> 
> The yellow eyed female is the mother of the other 3.
Click to expand...


It sounds like you have a very special family of cats.  One of my beloved cats (who lived for over 18 years) was pregnant when I adopted her.   I swear, I suffered from separation anxiety when I found good homes for those kittens and gave them away.  I got so attached to them.


----------



## Debra K

Gracie said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sensitive and promise not to cry if someone disagrees with me.   I also love people with a sense of humor!    I am impressed with the wide array of available emoticons, but selected a simple smiley.  I also like vanilla ice cream.   Once in awhile, however, I want to devour an entire carton of maple nut ... is that available at the kiosk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can drop by the The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and ask and someone will probably provide it free of charge for first time visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, a sense of humor is most welcome there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.  I will browse the Cappucino Corral.  I'll bring an oversized cup of coffee with a huge splash of crème brulee flavored creamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may prefer The Coffee Shop.
> 
> No decaf there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like decaf, so that doesn't pose a problem for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't drink decaf either.
Click to expand...


Hi Gracie!


----------



## Debra K

Moonglow said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Please,,,welcome...
Click to expand...


Thank you for the welcome, Moonglow.


----------



## Debra K

Ernie S. said:


> 45% of the people will generally treat you kindly, another 45% will always disagree and the rest hate everyone.



That's an interesting mix.


----------



## mdk

Welcome Debra! Cheers!


----------



## April

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


Hello Debra K...


----------



## danielpalos

I my case, we still don't have a basement.  I am hoping to use it as a root cellar and mushroom "cave".


----------



## danielpalos

In my case, my mom sometimes "accuses" me of Only having a work ethic so i can dig my own "drug tunnels".


----------



## Debra K

mdk said:


> Welcome Debra! Cheers!


 
Thank you, mdk.


----------



## Debra K

danielpalos said:


> In my case, my mom sometimes "accuses" me of Only having a work ethic so i can dig my own "drug tunnels".



Hi danielpalos.  Your mother, as you portray her, is a delightful woman.  I hope you pulled yourself out of the tunnels long enough to reward her with a few grandchildren.


----------



## danielpalos

yes, i am a mostly nice guy and mostly dutiful son; she has a granddaughter.


----------



## Debra K

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem too sweet for this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let appearances fool you ... once I start swinging my_ literary sword_ ... oops, I think I borrowed that descriptive phrase from the nice fellow who allegedly lives in his mother's basement ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now Debra, has anyone but me mentioned literary swords??
Click to expand...


Yes, DrDoomNGloom.  Someone other than you mentioned "literary swords". 





> Why after I have been so cordial to you, would you then state "who allegedly lives in his mothers basement"??



Someone other than you playfully suggested that others who use the phrase live in their mother's basement ... in their underwear ... it was a joke. 

My younger sister, following her divorce, actually did date a man who lived in his mother's basement.   She broke up with him a few days after Valentine's Day one year.  On the actual Valentine's Day, my sister and her boyfriend took his mother out for lunch.  They had a lovely time and sister & boyfriend agreed they would celebrate, just the two of them, on the weekend and a nice date was planned.  Sister spent hours preparing and beautifying herself and then went to the mother's house to collect her date.  She found him in his basement bedroom sitting in his underwear atop his bed with his laptop computer on his lap.  He didn't feel like going out after Sister spent hours getting ready for what should have been a romantic evening.  Long story short, my sister was livid.  They broke up and her description of that fateful day was hilarious.  That's just a side story that flowed to my consciousness when another poster made a joke.   




> Did I at any point and time state anything of that nature??



You're either pulling my leg with feigned indignation ... or you're serious.   If it's the latter, I did not intend to offend you.   I enjoy people with a sense of humor, and if you don't have one ... that's nice to know too.   At one time in the distant past, I lacked a sense of humor.





> Moms dead, I am a grown man who owns his own house and is currently taking care of his wife of 26+ yrs and 30+ yr old son who can't seem to make it on his own.



We are equals, in this regard.  My mother is also dead. (My father is dead too.)  I am also a grown woman.  My husband and I own a house and pay bills.  My son stands in the same shoes as yours. 



> I kinda view what you state as derogatory, implying that I am incapable of paying bills / managing money / caring for ones self.
> 
> Now if being funny was your intent then some other person of interest would be more suitable.



I kind of view this as someone who wasn't following along with the thread and showing me that he is very sensitive or, alternatively, pulling my leg with feigned indignation.  As a child and young adult, I was very sensitive. 

One time my mother took my siblings and me on a road trip to visit my grandmother.  We stopped along the way to visit another elderly lady.  Mom warned us the neighborhood was unsafe and told us to lock the car doors.  I left my purse in the car and locked the doors as instructed.  I didn't know that my mother had dropped the car keys in a cubby hole rather than taking them with her.  When it was time to leave, we were locked out of the car.  My mother became so angry that she picked up a broken fence lath and beat me severely.  That wasn't the first time I suffered what I believed to be an unfair punishment, and it wouldn't be the last.  Over the years, my siblings however would often bring up that particular incident and I was very indignant about it.  They would often say, remember the time mom beat Deb with a 2X4 ... and the fence lath kept growing in size ... remember the time mom beat Deb with the telephone pole.   I grew a thicker skin.  I learned how to take their humor and dish a little back. 

If you are truly offended you, I am sorry.  Perhaps there is something in your background that causes you pain and, if that is the case, I can empathize wholeheartedly.



> Be careful about burning bridges behind you, just because we debate on the same side of the coin doesn't mean when the opportunity presents itself you want get thrown under the bus.



I will be careful ... but not so careful that I forget to have fun and enjoy life ...


----------



## BULLDOG

Debra K said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem too sweet for this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let appearances fool you ... once I start swinging my_ literary sword_ ... oops, I think I borrowed that descriptive phrase from the nice fellow who allegedly lives in his mother's basement ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now Debra, has anyone but me mentioned literary swords??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, DrDoomNGloom.  Someone other than you mentioned "literary swords".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why after I have been so cordial to you, would you then state "who allegedly lives in his mothers basement"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone other than you playfully suggested that others who use the phrase live in their mother's basement ... in their underwear ... it was a joke.
> 
> My younger sister, following her divorce, actually did date a man who lived in his mother's basement.   She broke up with him a few days after Valentine's Day one year.  On the actual Valentine's Day, my sister and her boyfriend took his mother out for lunch.  They had a lovely time and sister & boyfriend agreed they would celebrate, just the two of them, on the weekend and a nice date was planned.  Sister spent hours preparing and beautifying herself and then went to the mother's house to collect her date.  She found him in his basement bedroom sitting in his underwear atop his bed with his laptop computer on his lap.  He didn't feel like going out after Sister spent hours getting ready for what should have been a romantic evening.  Long story short, my sister was livid.  They broke up and her description of that fateful day was hilarious.  That's just a side story that flowed to my consciousness when another poster made a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I at any point and time state anything of that nature??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're either pulling my leg with feigned indignation ... or you're serious.   If it's the latter, I did not intend to offend you.   I enjoy people with a sense of humor, and if you don't have one ... that's nice to know too.   At one time in the distant past, I lacked a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moms dead, I am a grown man who owns his own house and is currently taking care of his wife of 26+ yrs and 30+ yr old son who can't seem to make it on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are equals, in this regard.  My mother is also dead. (My father is dead too.)  I am also a grown woman.  My husband and I own a house and pay bills.  My son stands in the same shoes as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda view what you state as derogatory, implying that I am incapable of paying bills / managing money / caring for ones self.
> 
> Now if being funny was your intent then some other person of interest would be more suitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of view this as someone who wasn't following along with the thread and showing me that he is very sensitive or, alternatively, pulling my leg with feigned indignation.  As a child and young adult, I was very sensitive.
> 
> One time my mother took my siblings and me on a road trip to visit my grandmother.  We stopped along the way to visit another elderly lady.  Mom warned us the neighborhood was unsafe and told us to lock the car doors.  I left my purse in the car and locked the doors as instructed.  I didn't know that my mother had dropped the car keys in a cubby hole rather than taking them with her.  When it was time to leave, we were locked out of the car.  My mother became so angry that she picked up a broken fence lath and beat me severely.  That wasn't the first time I suffered what I believed to be an unfair punishment, and it wouldn't be the last.  Over the years, my siblings however would often bring up that particular incident and I was very indignant about it.  They would often say, remember the time mom beat Deb with a 2X4 ... and the fence lath kept growing in size ... remember the time mom beat Deb with the telephone pole.   I grew a thicker skin.  I learned how to take their humor and dish a little back.
> 
> If you are truly offended you, I am sorry.  Perhaps there is something in your background that causes you pain and, if that is the case, I can empathize wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful about burning bridges behind you, just because we debate on the same side of the coin doesn't mean when the opportunity presents itself you want get thrown under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be careful ... but not so careful that I forget to have fun and enjoy life ...
Click to expand...



Lucky you. Here only a short time and already witnessing the beginnings of a meltdown. Bring the kids and pets inside. If it doesn't blow over, it could get pretty windy soon.


----------



## Debra K

AngelsNDemons said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Debra K...
Click to expand...


Hello AngelsNDemons.  So far, it's been a hoot.


----------



## westwall

Welcome to the madhouse Debra.  As you can see there are all kinds.


----------



## Debra K

danielpalos said:


> I my case, we still don't have a basement.  I am hoping to use it as a root cellar and mushroom "cave".


 
And your mother would be so proud!


----------



## Debra K

westwall said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Debra.  As you can see there are all kinds.



Thank you for the welcome, westwall.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Welcome!


----------



## snapzz

Welcome


----------



## JakeStarkey

Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?


----------



## Debra K

Carla_Danger said:


> Welcome!



Hello Carla_Danger.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Debra K

snapzz said:


> Welcome


 
Hi snapzz.


----------



## Debra K

JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?


 
Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nice to everybody, Tex. Until they try to steal my bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless your bike is a Harley, nobody's going to steal it.......
Click to expand...


   You do realize that 99% of Harleys are still on the road?
The other 1% made it home.


----------



## Michelle420

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


----------



## Coyote

Welcome to USMB Debra!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Debra K said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Carla_Danger.  Thanks for the welcome!
Click to expand...




Any time!

It's time for you to get your feet wet.


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
Click to expand...

OK, Yankee. Get thee to the Political Forum and prepare to be flayed.


----------



## Debra K

drifter said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
Click to expand...


Hi drifter!  Thank you!


----------



## Debra K

Carla_Danger said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Carla_Danger.  Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any time!
> 
> It's time for you to get your feet wet.
Click to expand...



Where do you suggest I dip my toes first?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Debra K said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's safe enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Bernie Sanders, and I consider him to be in the center ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that you might not agree?
> 
> Perhaps so many people have been right or far right so long that people in the center have been given a bad rep.  Perhaps that should be a topic of discussion ...
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Debra K said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Carla_Danger.  Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any time!
> 
> It's time for you to get your feet wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you suggest I dip my toes first?
Click to expand...



I think we should start with Bernie Sanders.  

Bernie Sanders Stunned By Large Crowds Showing Up For Him It s All Politics NPR


----------



## Debra K

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Yankee. Get thee to the Political Forum and prepare to be flayed.
Click to expand...


I will jump in a thread once my 8-month-old great nephew goes home.  He's having a bottle now ... likes to hold it himself.   But he will be calling me as soon as he's done for more playtime.


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Yankee. Get thee to the Political Forum and prepare to be flayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will jump in a thread once my 8-month-old great nephew goes home.  He's having a bottle now ... likes to hold it himself.   But he will be calling me as soon as he's done for more playtime.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.





Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.


----------



## Hossfly

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
Click to expand...

Give 'em each a disguise.




​


----------



## Gracie

I had a pug one time. Her name was Peggy Sue and I used to sing her that song.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...




???


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

Adorable! Look at those faces!


----------



## Hossfly

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...




Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable! Look at those faces!
Click to expand...





​

​


----------



## Carla_Danger

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable! Look at those faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...





LOL!


----------



## Hossfly

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, Debra needs to pop in there and say Howdy.
> 
> I saw your messages. *drooling*
> 
> But I'd rather have the pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable! Look at those faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

You copying from this site?

funny pug pictures - AOL Image Search Results


----------



## Carla_Danger

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs rock!  I've got 4 pugs!  Also, I recently adopted a wild kitten. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her used to 4 dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em each a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable! Look at those faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You copying from this site?
> 
> funny pug pictures - AOL Image Search Results
Click to expand...




Yes, and I think you gave me the link.


This one is funny!


----------



## Mr. H.

Yup. 

(That's my standard "welcome" greeting)

Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> I had a pug one time. Her name was Peggy Sue and I used to sing her that song.






Peggy the pug!  Cute name!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Sorry Debra....sorry about turning your welcome thread into a Pug-Fest!!!  You see, this is the only topic me and Hossfly agree on....that pugs rock!  Me and Hoss don't see eye-to-eye in the political arena, but since he's a pug person, he can't be all bad.  lol

Also, Hossfly seems to have a pretty good sense of humor, so there's that.


----------



## Hossfly

Mr. H. said:


> Yup.
> 
> (That's my standard "welcome" greeting)
> 
> Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.


Carefule, Mr.H., or she might ambush you.   and


----------



## Mr. H.

Hossfly said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> (That's my standard "welcome" greeting)
> 
> Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.
> 
> 
> 
> Carefule, Mr.H., or she might ambush you.   and
Click to expand...

Boxing gloves, whips, chains... what's not to like?


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?

Is global warming real? Screw you you're wrong. Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me? 

Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?


----------



## Hossfly

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Is global warming real? Screw you you're wrong. Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
Click to expand...

That's a quick way to find out.


----------



## Debra K

Coyote said:


> Welcome to USMB Debra!



Thank you, Coyote.


----------



## sealybobo

Hossfly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Is global warming real? Screw you you're wrong. Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a quick way to find out.
Click to expand...


I don't beat around the bush. On a first date im like Are we going to phuck or what? Lol


----------



## Debra K

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
Click to expand...


I am in the center.



> Is global warming real?



Yes.  



> Screw you you're wrong.







> Are you for abortion?



Not personally.  However, I do not have the right to impose my view on others.



> Murderer.



 



> Do you believe in God or are you going to hell?



I would like to believe in God.  Your follow up question assumes that hell exists.




> Why are you such a socialist?



I can't answer one way or another until we establish the definition of "socialist".



> And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?



You may keep your guns subject to reasonable government regulations.  If those regulations go too far and violate the Second Amendments, then those regulations should be struck down as unconstitutional.




> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?



I don't hate ... but I do experience disappointment from time to time.


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not


----------



## Debra K

Mr. H. said:


> Yup.
> 
> (That's my standard "welcome" greeting)
> 
> Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.



Hello Mr. H.  Lucky you say?


----------



## Mr. H.

Debra K said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> (That's my standard "welcome" greeting)
> 
> Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr. H.  Lucky you say?
Click to expand...

Just wait for it...


----------



## Debra K

sealybobo said:


> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not



 No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).


----------



## Hossfly

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...


----------



## Yarddog

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.




Another right wing progressive  rant ! you guys are just crawling out of the woodwork! Everyone knows the greatest joys in life begin with 135,000 dollar wedding cakes! (and you can have it and eat it too!)

( haha  just practicing my hyperbole) 

Welcome to the group! ( therapy)


----------



## Hossfly

Mr. H. said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> (That's my standard "welcome" greeting)
> 
> Oh, and may you be lucky enough to some day soon be anointed with the Brotch Slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr. H.  Lucky you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait for it...
Click to expand...

Mr. H. I was going to berate you for daring to Brotch Slap a woman, but she caused me to do it instead. Now I feel awful. I think.


----------



## sealybobo

Yarddog said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another right wing progressive  rant ! you guys are just crawling out of the woodwork! Everyone knows the greatest joys in life begin with 135,000 dollar wedding cakes! (and you can have it and eat it too!)
> 
> ( haha  just practicing my hyperbole)
> 
> Welcome to the group! ( therapy)
Click to expand...

Is there a such thing as a right-wing progressive?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.




Welcome to USMB, Debra K!


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, but welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I welcome disagreement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll love it here! Our Progressives are the most disagreeable people on the planet, but we love then anyway, well most of them, hmmm, maybe a handful, well, I'm sure there's one that's loveable
Click to expand...


You already KNOW that there is one who is totally loveable, n'est ce pas, Snookums?


----------



## Statistikhengst

danielpalos said:


> Hi Debbie, are you from the Dallas area?









(I wonder how many still have those films... I do...  )


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center, at least where the center ought to be ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's safe enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Bernie Sanders, and I consider him to be in the center ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I consider Hossfly to be to the right - of the barn latrine!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Debra.  As you can see there are all kinds.



Total agreement.


100% total agreement.

Wait, I correct that projection.

1,000.58% agreement.

In fact, YOU are every kind!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Debra K said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
Click to expand...



I love those northern women, so hearty, so strong, so stern!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... *or Sarah Palin *(I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...



rut-roh! You just set off the mighty neutron bomb with them faaaaahtin' werdz!!


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...

Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them. 

 I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us


----------



## Carla_Danger

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
Click to expand...




Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not personally.  However, I do not have the right to impose my view on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God or are you going to hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to believe in God.  Your follow up question assumes that hell exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't answer one way or another until we establish the definition of "socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may keep your guns subject to reasonable government regulations.  If those regulations go too far and violate the Second Amendments, then those regulations should be struck down as unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate ... but I do experience disappointment from time to time.
Click to expand...

Who do you want to see potus?

Hillary
Jim Webb
Bernie Sanders
Martin O'malley
One of the republicans? Blah. I think I'll start a thread. Not enough talk about these guys.

Hope hillary picks Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## sealybobo

Carla_Danger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
Click to expand...

Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?


----------



## Mertex

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What's yer poison, Debra? Right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  So you can decide whether or not you'll be nice to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nice to everybody, Tex. Until they try to steal my bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless your bike is a Harley, nobody's going to steal it.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that 99% of Harleys are still on the road?
> The other 1% made it home.
Click to expand...


You sound like a wooz that rides a Suzuki........Bwahahaha!


----------



## Mertex

Hossfly said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Yankee. Get thee to the Political Forum and prepare to be flayed.
Click to expand...


Haha.....don't be making promises you can't keep....Hoss.....


----------



## Mertex

sealybobo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Is global warming real? Screw you you're wrong. Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a quick way to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't beat around the bush. On a first date im like Are we going to phuck or what? Lol
Click to expand...


Maybe because you know there isn't going to be a second date?


----------



## Mertex

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not personally.  However, I do not have the right to impose my view on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God or are you going to hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to believe in God.  Your follow up question assumes that hell exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't answer one way or another until we establish the definition of "socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may keep your guns subject to reasonable government regulations.  If those regulations go too far and violate the Second Amendments, then those regulations should be struck down as unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate ... but I do experience disappointment from time to time.
Click to expand...


Woohoo.........did I say *Welcome* to the Forum yet, Debra!  And like I said before, don't feed the trolls....I see several have made their debut!


----------



## Carla_Danger

sealybobo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
Click to expand...




No, it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Mertex

sealybobo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
Click to expand...



Maybe you're not so bright and forgot this is an intro thread and you're supposed to be nice and welcome Debra instead of bringing in the political crap?


----------



## sealybobo

Mertex said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you''re not so bright and forgot this is an intro thread and you're supposed to be nice and welcome Debra instead of bringing in the political crap?
Click to expand...

Oh. I thought after a day or so we'd start the fun. OK sorry. Sorry Debra.


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another right wing progressive  rant ! you guys are just crawling out of the woodwork! Everyone knows the greatest joys in life begin with 135,000 dollar wedding cakes! (and you can have it and eat it too!)
> 
> ( haha  just practicing my hyperbole)
> 
> Welcome to the group! ( therapy)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a such thing as a right-wing progressive?
Click to expand...



The post wasnt a serious one,


----------



## Debra K

Statistikhengst said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Debra K!
Click to expand...


Thank you, Statistkhengst.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Debra K said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Debra K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Statistkhengst.
Click to expand...

Gern geschehen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Debra K

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
Click to expand...


I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.


----------



## Debra K

sealybobo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
Click to expand...


You might be onto something .. here's something I might have found in the sacred writings:

"Let them spread hate throughout the land and divide the people, the Lord sayeth, and they shall be rewarded."


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.
Click to expand...

I just pointed out on another thread that if trump, who they are all vehemently defending and supporting, doesn't get the nomination they have only themselves to blame. What us Democrats think doesn't matter until the GOP picks a candidate. Why they arguing with us? I don't want to help them vet their candidates.

My my my my my my my my poker face.

How come there isn't a music symbol? Like a musical note?


----------



## Debra K

Statistikhengst said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love those northern women, so hearty, so strong, so stern!!!
Click to expand...


and beautiful, don't forget beautiful ...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Debra K said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Debra K.  What part of the country to you hail from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JakeStarkey.  I'm a northern woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love those northern women, so hearty, so strong, so stern!!!
> 
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and beautiful, don't forget beautiful ...
Click to expand...

All women are beautiful to one degree or another...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yarddog

Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.
Click to expand...


yes, dont judge us on our bad jokes,   judge us only on our tattoos.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome!!


----------



## sealybobo

Carla_Danger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it never crossed my mind.
Click to expand...

Notice 18 pages in how many guys to come to say hello to Deborah? Bunch of dogs


----------



## Debra K

Wolfsister77 said:


> Welcome!!



Thank you, Wolfsister.


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> 
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Debra thinks that's where the "center" ought to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Lord sent me here to tell her she's wrong. Ever think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice 18 pages in how many guys to come to say hello to Deborah? Bunch of dogs
Click to expand...




Yes Bunch of dogs I con-Cur


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
Click to expand...



Give it up Sealy .....  you will never turn her to the Dark side !

(and  the battle for Deborah's soul continues .....)


----------



## skye

can we vomit now?

LOL  is that enough? yes no? awwwwwwwww

joking


----------



## Debra K

Yarddog said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, dont judge us on our bad jokes,   judge us only on our tattoos.
Click to expand...


Ha ha.  I'm not fond of tattoos.


----------



## Gracie

Jealous, Skye?


----------



## MeBelle

Shoot!
Welcome to USMB Debra K.
Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol


----------



## snapzz

Welcome Debra


----------



## Debra K

MeBelle said:


> Shoot!
> Welcome to USMB Debra K.
> Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol


 
Thank you MeBelle!  I'm very pleased to find such a nice group of people.


----------



## Debra K

snapzz said:


> Welcome Debra


 
Thank you, snapzz!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Debra K said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!
> Welcome to USMB Debra K.
> Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MeBelle!  I'm very pleased to find such a nice group of people.
Click to expand...


well once you venture out of the welcome section,you wont be so fortunate im afraid.since its the welcome section,their all being nice to you,once you start posting facts in the politics and other sections such as telling the truth   that we are not a free country,that its actually a dictatership,and there is no difference between the two parties,that they are both corrupt,you will find they them start calling you names because its an uncomfortable truth for them to have to face.

many only see what they want to see because they dont want to deal with the truth that they have been programmed and conditioned their whole lives  that we are not a free country and both parties are corrupt.

the sad truth is as long as we have this corrupt two party system and dont have an independent to serve as president,we will always be a dictatership and not the free country our corrupt schools have taught us to believe we live in.thats a very uncomfortable truth for many to want to hear so they stoop to insults and name calling because it makes them feel better about themselves.

the posters that have been nice to you will continue to be nice to you Im sure but others you have not run into wont Im afraid.

there are at least a couple of posters that have posted here on your thread that wont be so nice to you once your out of the welcome zone i guarantee im afraid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not[/QUOTE]

you should emph


Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...

good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.

it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.

Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.

and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.


----------



## peach174

Welcome to the board Debra.
Just jump right in and enjoy!


----------



## peach174

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
Click to expand...


you should emph


Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...

good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.

it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.

Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.

and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.[/QUOTE]



I agree with you 911
If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.


----------



## Gracie

Hop in the many fun places, Debra. The Coffee Shop, Thread of Many Colors, Eye Candy, Cat Thread, Cappuccino Corral, etc. when things get hairy and ornery and you see folks making mud clods and cream pies they are fixin' to throw attcha.


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
Click to expand...




I agree with you 911
If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.[/QUOTE]
You should not vote then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
Click to expand...




I agree with you 911
If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.[/QUOTE]

Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties? 

If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?

I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.

I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?

you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.

yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.

we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
Click to expand...




I agree with you 911
If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.[/QUOTE]

Were you not living in the 90's when Clinton was president?  The country was rocking.  Yea yea Yea I know the dot.com bubble burst and 9-11 happened but more harmful were the GOP's polices they wrote after 9-11.  It's called disaster capitalism.  Create an economic disaster and then tell the people we have to pass your bad policies to fix the recession and in reality your policies are going to cause more harm.  Send jobs overseas, tax breaks to the rich, all while starting 2 wars?  REALLY?  Democratic presidents are so much better than Republicans.

Who do you want to win?  I bet it's a republican assclown.  The fact is, Jeb is your best candidate.  He's most moderate.  If you want someone as radical as you fine, but he won't win.  And I say he because a woman doesn't stand a chance of getting the nomination in the GOP and you know it.  Isn't it sad what the GOP think of women?  Think about it.  They have 15 assclowns running and only one is a woman.  That means women are clearly under represented in the GOP.   Are there no women leaders in the GOP?  OF course not.  They serve their husbands.  Michelle Obama could be president but never one of the Bush bitches.  

Democrats raise their daughters to be smart.  Republicans raise their daughters to be good wives.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
Click to expand...


Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties? 

If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?

I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.

I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?

you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.

yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.

we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.[/QUOTE]
I keep telling you morons if more people voted every TWO fucking years it would change the entire dynamic of our elections.  But none of you are listening.

You can run a 3rd party candidate.  It aint gonna change anything.  He will still have to kiss the rich people's asses.  Because he won't have nearly enough support from the American people to be his own man.  Do you understand that?  I don't think you do.  Do you see that if 90% of Americans voted and the President pissed off corporate America, he wouldn't have to worry because we would support him and re elect him.

But that's not what we fucking do.  When Obama or Carter try to work for the American people, the rich and the GOP obstruct him and the corporate media trashes him and everyone gets so disgusted they don't even show up to the god damn midterms.

You people are all so fucking stupid.  I'm sorry but occasionally people make me hate being human.


----------



## peach174

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
Click to expand...


Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties? 

If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?

I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.

I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?

you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.

yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.

we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.[/QUOTE]

I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
You are the one who has labeled me wrong.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
*Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
Click to expand...


I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
You are the one who has labeled me wrong.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.[/QUOTE]
How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.


----------



## sealybobo

Debra K said:


> snapzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Debra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, snapzz!
Click to expand...

Looks like we are bored welcoming you and now we're getting into it.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
Click to expand...


I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
You are the one who has labeled me wrong.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.[/QUOTE]
You think the media that didn't let up on Clinton once in 8 years over Monica Lewinsky was liberal?  They helped get him impeached.  And the media who didn't help impeach Bush after he lied us into Iraq.  You think that media that stayed hush hush on it was liberal?

Translation when I hear people say "both sides are corrupt".  In other words, I've been brainwashed to hate liberals and progressives but I'm not stupid enough to vote for the GOP which clearly doesn't have my best interests in mind.

Why don't you tea bag the Democratic party like Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachman did the GOP?  You want to take over the Democratic party or take it back?  Great!  Elect more liberal progressive politicians.  

Chances are you are a republican who just can't defend the GOP anymore so instead you say "both sides suck" to get people not to vote then you'll secretly go vote in November next year you intellectually dishonest pricks.  LOL.


----------



## peach174

sealybobo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.
Click to expand...

How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.[/QUOTE]



Don't vote for a R or D in 2016.
That is how you change corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
Click to expand...


I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
You are the one who has labeled me wrong.

what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
*Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.[/QUOTE]

That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Even a welcome thread turns partisan.

/unsub


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.
Click to expand...




Don't vote for a R or D in 2016.
That is how you change corruption.[/QUOTE]

Nobody should EVER vote D or R. But thats not going to change government corruption though.I wish it were that easy but its not.

Elections are rigged.we dont put these people in office,they are selected for us by the establishment.whoever they want in to be their puppet to serve their interests,thats who the establishment makes sure gets elected.

a really good book out there every american should read is VOTESCAM.when you read that book,you will come away and understand how voting is a waste of time.that we have been programmed and conditioned by our corrupt schools into thinking that we elect these people and put them in office when that could not be any further from the truth.

the establishment did not care who got elected in the last election between obozo or mittens just as they did not when it was bush against clinton because they know obozo or mittens would be their willing puppet and do what they told them to do.

as long as ron paul did not get elected,they were happy.thats why they sabotoged his campaine changing rules at the last minute to make sure he did not get the republican nomination since he is a RINO.

Paul is not part of the establishment and has the interests of the people first.He only ran under the republican ticket because he knows the independent never wins.

Im afraid the only way government corruption will ever change is if the people get off their asses and fight for their freedom.that was how we broke free of the corruption of england is our forefathers faught for freedom,they are rolling over in their graves how americans have let this country become a dictatership.


----------



## peach174

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> *Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.
Click to expand...


That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.[/QUOTE]


Umm I don't usually side with our Government on many things at all and I rarely go into the conspiracy section.
Are you sure you got the right peach? There are two of us you know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
Click to expand...

I keep telling you morons if more people voted every TWO fucking years it would change the entire dynamic of our elections.  But none of you are listening.

You can run a 3rd party candidate.  It aint gonna change anything.  He will still have to kiss the rich people's asses.  Because he won't have nearly enough support from the American people to be his own man.  Do you understand that?  I don't think you do.  Do you see that if 90% of Americans voted and the President pissed off corporate America, he wouldn't have to worry because we would support him and re elect him.

But that's not what we fucking do.  When Obama or Carter try to work for the American people, the rich and the GOP obstruct him and the corporate media trashes him and everyone gets so disgusted they don't even show up to the god damn midterms.

You people are all so fucking stupid.  I'm sorry but occasionally people make me hate being human.[/QUOTE]

Please, Obama working for the people? please,get off the crack you been smoking.

He is a mass murderer just like his pal Bushwacker.

you were HALFWAY right.carter tried to work for the people.He is the only halfway decent president we have had since our last real president JFK.Like JFK, he also tried to do the right thing and serve the people instead of the bankers as well.

Carter like JFK also tried to do the right thing and get rid of the CIA as well. Had he lived to serve a second term,I guarantee they would have assassinated him as well but they knew he was on his way out and the fix was in for Reagan so they did not have to bother with him.

To say that facist pig Obama is ANYTHING like carter is just plain asinine and pathetic.talk about stupid.

Clinton and Obozo are pals with the Bushs and are mass murderers just like them.Carter was not a mass murderer and there was never any wars going on by our government under him.get a clue.

they put Obozo in because they knew he would serve the bankers just liek they wanted him to.Carter only got in briefly because they wanted america to have hope in their country again,since then each incoming president,has been more even and corrupt than the previous one doing the bidding of their masters so enough of your bs ramblings that Obozo has ever tried to serve the people.

that is so asinine . Carter is the only president since our last real president JFK,who was not evil coming in before being elected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> *Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.
Click to expand...



Umm I don't usually side with our Government on many things at all and I rarely go into the conspiracy section.
Are you sure you got the right peach? There are two of us you know. [/QUOTE]

wait is there TWO female posters here  named Peach? if so,then yeah Im sure i have you mixed up with her.that one has always been hopeless.lol


----------



## peach174

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> *Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't usually side with our Government on many things at all and I rarely go into the conspiracy section.
> Are you sure you got the right peach? There are two of us you know.
Click to expand...


wait is there TWO female posters here  named Peach? if so,then yeah Im sure i have you mixed up with her.that one has always been hopeless.lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## peach174

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> *Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't usually side with our Government on many things at all and I rarely go into the conspiracy section.
> Are you sure you got the right peach? There are two of us you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait is there TWO female posters here  named Peach? if so,then yeah Im sure i have you mixed up with her.that one has always been hopeless.lol
Click to expand...



There is peach and then peach 174
I added the numbers because of her.
The other peach hasn't posted since May 7


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.
Click to expand...




Don't vote for a R or D in 2016.
That is how you change corruption.[/QUOTE]
Who do we vote for? Let's all get behind someone. John Stewart?


----------



## peach174

sealybobo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't vote for a R or D in 2016.
> That is how you change corruption.
Click to expand...

Who do we vote for? Let's all get behind someone. John Stewart?[/QUOTE]


I like John


----------



## Yarddog

Debra K said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, dont judge us on our bad jokes,   judge us only on our tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha.  I'm not fond of tattoos.
Click to expand...



Well there must be one that you like. . Hello Kitty perhaps ? a copy of the second amendment?   heck, i dont even have one


----------



## Debra K

Yarddog said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> 
> 
> Then please admit what you are. Nobody likes a centrist who can't pick a side. You are left of center. Maybe only slightly left but at least you're one of us and not one of them.
> 
> I love occasionally side with the right. Doesn't happen that often but it happens. Notice the right will never side with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to choose based on which side may or may not have the funniest comedy act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, dont judge us on our bad jokes,   judge us only on our tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha.  I'm not fond of tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well there must be one that you like. . Hello Kitty perhaps ? a copy of the second amendment?   heck, i dont even have one
Click to expand...



My niece just got a tattoo of a rose on her upper left arm.  It's a pretty rose.  But why do people want to use their skin as a permanent canvas for art work?  I've never had that inkling ...


----------



## Mertex

skye said:


> can we vomit now?




Only after you post *another* picture of yourself.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!
> Welcome to USMB Debra K.
> Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MeBelle!  I'm very pleased to find such a nice group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well once you venture out of the welcome section,you wont be so fortunate im afraid.since its the welcome section,their all being nice to you,once you start posting facts in the politics and other sections such as telling the truth   that we are not a free country,that its actually a dictatership,and there is no difference between the two parties,that they are both corrupt,you will find they them start calling you names because its an uncomfortable truth for them to have to face.
> 
> many only see what they want to see because they dont want to deal with the truth that they have been programmed and conditioned their whole lives  that we are not a free country and both parties are corrupt.
> 
> the sad truth is as long as we have this corrupt two party system and dont have an independent to serve as president,we will always be a dictatership and not the free country our corrupt schools have taught us to believe we live in.thats a very uncomfortable truth for many to want to hear so they stoop to insults and name calling because it makes them feel better about themselves.
> 
> the posters that have been nice to you will continue to be nice to you Im sure but others you have not run into wont Im afraid.
> 
> *there are at least a couple of posters that have posted here on your thread that wont be so nice to you* once your out of the welcome zone i guarantee im afraid.
Click to expand...



Blah, blah, blah....you're one of the worst.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
Click to expand...


you should emph


Debra K said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
Click to expand...

good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.

it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.

Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.

and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those* two referring to them merely as Clowns.*[/QUOTE]

That would be the candidates for the Presidency.......and who could blame you for using cuss words at them......


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Hop in the many fun places, Debra. The Coffee Shop, Thread of Many Colors, Eye Candy, Cat Thread, Cappuccino Corral, etc. when things get hairy and ornery and you see folks making mud clods and cream pies they are fixin' to throw attcha.


  Notice which side just can't help throw in a rah-rah for their party in the intro threads....?


----------



## Dot Com

Debra K said:


> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.


welcome to our humble forum.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
Click to expand...




> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.



Some of you need to take a lesson in reading....like the rules...take your political gibberish to the Politics forum...no ones gives a crap about your opinion on politics, here.

*These are Welcome Threads. Please focus on Civil Discourse. Be Polite. No Flame Wars. No Derailing. No Neg Repping. 

"Zone 1" Rules Apply Here.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> *Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasnt how I remembered you in the conspiracy section.I recall that no matter how absurd the governments explanation was on events that you sided with the governments explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't usually side with our Government on many things at all and I rarely go into the conspiracy section.
> Are you sure you got the right peach? There are two of us you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait is there TWO female posters here  named Peach? if so,then yeah Im sure i have you mixed up with her.that one has always been hopeless.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is peach and then peach 174
> I added the numbers because of her.
> The other peach hasn't posted since May 7
Click to expand...

ahh I see.

I for sure had you mixed up with her. No wonder I was confused as hell when you were replying to a post in the conspiracy section once where you thought the governments explanation of events on an event  was very fishy because that  was a 180 degrees different than anything posted from her before in the past over the years.

THAT PEACH always believes anything the government tells her and cant think outside the box.

Im glad you are nothing like THAT peach and understand the truth that both parties are corrupt,that its a one party system designed to look like two.

she swallows everything they tell her hook,line,and sinker,talking to her trying to convince her both parties are corrupt and how corrupt our government really is,is like talking to a brick wall.

now THAT peach only sees what she wants to see.I gave up hope on her years ago which is why i was surprised and taken aback when i saw you that you understand the truth that the clintons and bushs are one and the same and agreed with me on that.

I gave up trying to reason with her a LONG time ago thats why i was confused like crazy when you agreed with me on Bush and Clinton.you are awake obviously.

peach sure is a popular name for female posters i notice because your the third peach poster i have come across.there is another girl named peach  who is a mod at a movie site i used to post at as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
Click to expand...




I agree with you 911
If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.[/QUOTE]

Just wondering Peach,seeing you understand the truth that america will go to hell even worse than it already is if either one of those two clowns -a Bush or Clinton is put in office,"and thats being kind referring to them merely as clowns,"was wondering,it so much angers me when people  mention Carter in the same breath as that facist pig Obama as the worst president ever,thats like comparing Ghandi to Stalin or Hitler,it so much angers me when they say that because Obama is a mass murderer no different than Bush and in the same mold as him.

Carter was not a mass murderer like Bush or Obama.a much more accurate comparison as the worst president ever compared to Obama would be Bush the fact that like I said,under Carter,there was never any wars and our government never fired a missile at any other country like they have under Obama and Bush.

that being said,would you agree with me as well that it is far more accurate to compare Bush to Obama as the worst president ever when comparing someone to that facist pig Obama?


----------



## peach174

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. In a nutshell, what are you? Liberal or conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
Click to expand...


Just wondering Peach,seeing you understand the truth that america will go to hell even worse than it already is if either one of those two clowns -a Bush or Clinton is put in office,"and thats being kind referring to them merely as clowns,"was wondering,it so much angers me when people  mention Carter in the same breath as that facist pig Obama as the worst president ever,thats like comparing Ghandi to Stalin or Hitler,it so much angers me when they say that because Obama is a mass murderer no different than Bush and in the same mold as him.

Carter was not a mass murderer like Bush or Obama.a much more accurate comparison as the worst president ever compared to Obama would be Bush the fact that like I said,under Carter,there was never any wars and our government never fired a missile at any other country like they have under Obama and Bush.

that being said,would you agree with me as well that it is far more accurate to compare Bush to Obama as the worst president ever when comparing someone to that facist pig Obama?[/QUOTE]


You should make a new thread in the politics forum about this, not this one.
I answered you because you had me confused with the other peach and I wanted it cleared up.


----------



## Debra K

Dot Com said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  My name is Debra.  I am 57 years old and a semi-retired professional person.  I am new to this discussion board.  I am mostly interested in politics, government, and the rule of law.   I love people who are respectful and challenge my thought processes.  I think learning and growing as a person is one of life's greatest joys.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to our humble forum.
Click to expand...


Thank you Dot Com.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mertex said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!
> Welcome to USMB Debra K.
> Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MeBelle!  I'm very pleased to find such a nice group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well once you venture out of the welcome section,you wont be so fortunate im afraid.since its the welcome section,their all being nice to you,once you start posting facts in the politics and other sections such as telling the truth   that we are not a free country,that its actually a dictatership,and there is no difference between the two parties,that they are both corrupt,you will find they them start calling you names because its an uncomfortable truth for them to have to face.
> 
> many only see what they want to see because they dont want to deal with the truth that they have been programmed and conditioned their whole lives  that we are not a free country and both parties are corrupt.
> 
> the sad truth is as long as we have this corrupt two party system and dont have an independent to serve as president,we will always be a dictatership and not the free country our corrupt schools have taught us to believe we live in.thats a very uncomfortable truth for many to want to hear so they stoop to insults and name calling because it makes them feel better about themselves.
> 
> the posters that have been nice to you will continue to be nice to you Im sure but others you have not run into wont Im afraid.
> 
> *there are at least a couple of posters that have posted here on your thread that wont be so nice to you* once your out of the welcome zone i guarantee im afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah....you're one of the worst.
Click to expand...


yep thats what you post when you can counter facts that HELLERY  is every bit as  evil and corrupt as Bushwacker  is,is  blah blah blah.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the center.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you for abortion? Murderer. Do you believe in God or are you going to hell? Why are you such a socialist? And why are you trying to take my guns away from me?
> 
> Most important question, why do you hate America Debra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like talking politics this is a great place to come. You can almost always find the subject you're interested in and if not you can just start your own thread. I can already tell that you are left of center probably and on some issues you're conservative. Like most rational people. Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should emph
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Fox News or Rush Limbaugh fan? I bet not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a fan of Fox News or Rush Limbaugh ... or Sarah Palin (I threw that in for free).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering Peach,seeing you understand the truth that america will go to hell even worse than it already is if either one of those two clowns -a Bush or Clinton is put in office,"and thats being kind referring to them merely as clowns,"was wondering,it so much angers me when people  mention Carter in the same breath as that facist pig Obama as the worst president ever,thats like comparing Ghandi to Stalin or Hitler,it so much angers me when they say that because Obama is a mass murderer no different than Bush and in the same mold as him.
> 
> Carter was not a mass murderer like Bush or Obama.a much more accurate comparison as the worst president ever compared to Obama would be Bush the fact that like I said,under Carter,there was never any wars and our government never fired a missile at any other country like they have under Obama and Bush.
> 
> that being said,would you agree with me as well that it is far more accurate to compare Bush to Obama as the worst president ever when comparing someone to that facist pig Obama?
Click to expand...



You should make a new thread in the politics forum about this, not this one.
I answered you because you had me confused with the other peach and I wanted it cleared up.[/QUOTE]

oh okay.I'll pm you a thread where you can answer that question there.


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should emph
> good for you,they are mouth pieces for the CIA.
> 
> it will be americas worst nightmare if the final two choices for POTUS are between another Bushwacker or Clinton.It looks like thats what they have planned for us though and america is going to be in hell even worse than it already is.
> 
> Thats a given if either one of those two clowns get elected.
> 
> and Im being VERY polite here refraining from using cuss words on those two referring to them merely as Clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peach are you telling me you have FINALLY seen the light and understand how corrupt our government REALLY is,that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference in the two parties?
> 
> If so, I assume you understand as well that there is no difference between Obozo and Mittens either?
> 
> I guess im not too surprised if you are finally understanding this after all these years I been trying to tell you this.
> 
> I have seen a few people over the years at USMB wake up and get it that what i been saying for years that both parties are corrupt as well as our government is indeed true so this would not be the first time.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> 
> you used to be one of the posters here who would only see what they wanted to see that i was talking about so i am shocked beyond words you are FINALLY getting this.
> 
> yep,if you vote for clinton or bush or if you voted for obama or romney in the last election,you are part of the problem america has gone to hell because it is a corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep "which you were for so many years.lol" think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> we need an independent in office,one who will serve the PEOPLE instead of the bankers. Bush or Clinton are only interested in serving their masters,the bankers just like Obama does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated many times about both parties being corrupt on this board over the last 5 years.
> You are the one who thinks that I am only seeing what I want to see.
> You are the one who has labeled me wrong.
> 
> what made you FINALLY  wake up and realise you were programmed by the media and our corrupt schools after all these years?
> Twenty years ago during the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you change them from being corrupt?  How about you all show up and vote every 2 years and teach your fucking children how to be responsible smarter citizens.  Instead the fucking morons in America tell their kids voting doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't vote for a R or D in 2016.
> That is how you change corruption.
Click to expand...

*Who do we vote for? *Let's all get behind someone. John Stewart?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Debra K

9/11 inside job said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!
> Welcome to USMB Debra K.
> Do you feel like you just went through an interview?   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MeBelle!  I'm very pleased to find such a nice group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well once you venture out of the welcome section,you wont be so fortunate im afraid.since its the welcome section,their all being nice to you,once you start posting facts in the politics and other sections such as telling the truth   that we are not a free country,that its actually a dictatership,and there is no difference between the two parties,that they are both corrupt,you will find they them start calling you names because its an uncomfortable truth for them to have to face.
> 
> many only see what they want to see because they dont want to deal with the truth that they have been programmed and conditioned their whole lives  that we are not a free country and both parties are corrupt.
> 
> the sad truth is as long as we have this corrupt two party system and dont have an independent to serve as president,we will always be a dictatership and not the free country our corrupt schools have taught us to believe we live in.thats a very uncomfortable truth for many to want to hear so they stoop to insults and name calling because it makes them feel better about themselves.
> 
> the posters that have been nice to you will continue to be nice to you Im sure but others you have not run into wont Im afraid.
> 
> *there are at least a couple of posters that have posted here on your thread that wont be so nice to you* once your out of the welcome zone i guarantee im afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah....you're one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep thats what you post when you can counter facts that HELLERY  is every bit as  evil and corrupt as Bushwacker  is,is  blah blah blah.
Click to expand...


Hi inside job.  I think you are wasting a lot of emotional energy.  You see things that cause you pain ... and you desperately want others to recognize that nefarious things are happening behind closed government doors.  But your presentation needs some tweaking.  If you present your arguments in a constructive and inspiring manner, I might be inclined to accept some of your premises and engage in further discussion.  Let's take this to the political forum.  Thank you.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> yep thats what you post when you can counter facts that HELLERY  is every bit as  evil and corrupt as Bushwacker  is,is  blah blah blah.



Really.........can't you read.....this is an intro thread...nobody gives a damn about your political opinion, here....take it to the Political forum, bozo.


----------



## Mertex

peach174 said:


> I agree with you 911
> If Bush or Clinton gets it we can kiss America good bye.




You all have been saying that for a long time.........when are you all going to get it right?


----------

